# so cool!



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

hey i was just wondering im watching my yellow shrimp hatch out her eggs right now like kick them out as they hatch is this rare at all or i tried to look it up but couldnt find any online so i thought maybe i should make a video?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

make one


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

a video would be awesome to see!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

nne of my cameras had a good enough lense to pick it up i tried


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

well, thx for giving it a try . Maybe if you can one day post some pics when they get a little bigger


----------

